# Windscreen crack - nct fail reason?



## Ceist Beag (20 Jan 2006)

This may be a daft question but just in case, is a crack (about 2 inches long) in the windscreen considered a reason for failure of the nct? Just want to make sure before going for the nct whether or not I need to replace it.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Jan 2006)

If it is thought to obscure the driver's vision, then they will more than likely fail the car.

I passed with 2 chips in my old car's windscreen last year (one of which had developed into a small crack), so not all cracks will fail.

Have you checked details of your insurance policy to see if your windscreen is covered, and what effect, if any, claiming for a new windscreen will have on your no cliams bonus if you want to change insurers at some time in the future.


----------



## Ceist Beag (20 Jan 2006)

Thanks ccovich. It's not obscuring my vision (it's down in the bottom right of the screen) so hopefully should be ok but I'll check my insurance policy this evening - I'm pretty sure I have windscreen cover without affecting my no claims.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Jan 2006)

Be careful-the repalcment windscreen may not affect your NCB with your current insurer, but I have seen cases that it is noted on your NCB when you are transferring to another insurer.

Anyway, I would say your best option is to do nothing for the moment.  As the 'wnidscreen test' is a visual inpsection, you will not have to pay for a re-test if you fail AFAIK.


----------



## bb12 (20 Jan 2006)

this is good to know. i have about 3 chip-cracks in my windscreen that have been there since just after the last NCT and haven't increased but i was already looking around to replace the windscreen for my next NCT. will chance the it now without replacing it first.


----------



## Brian4B (20 Jan 2006)

From my experience of claiming ( genuinely ) for windscreen, there has never been a knock on effect. I would always have had comprehensive cover.
However business has gotten quite competitive, so  as usual look at the small print .

Over a 25 year period I've replaced  windscreens in different cars. I even got one replaced after agreeing a trade in price with a garage where the owner said not to worry about the crack on the screen!


----------

